# Xmas day was a b/s disaster



## Gemma444 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hya

This was my sons first Xmas with diabetes. I tryed really hard to keep his b/s right. He had his breakkie at the right time and his snack but come 1pm when he should be having lunch I did him a sarnie as we were having xmas dinner at my mums at around 3:30pm. We got a 2.1 at 1pm. Later at my mums it was time for xmas dinner, b/s were checked at they were 20.1. He ate xmas dinner and we went home at 5pm. At 5:30pm J should then have his 2nd injection and have tea and of course he wasnt hungry as he had just ate a xmas dinner so we did the injection and he tryed to eat some toast. J couldnt manage much at all then at 7:30pm for his supper we got a 2.7. Feel like I failed this xmas holiday.

Gem


----------



## vince13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya
> 
> This was my sons first Xmas with diabetes. ....................................... Feel like I failed this xmas holiday.
> 
> Gem




Don't beat yourself up - we're all on a big learning curve.  

Parents on here will advise (and empathise) better than I can but I just wanted to send my own virtual hugs to you as you sound so cheesed off.  It's bad enough being a diabetic and trying to deal with these ups and downs but to watch your child doing this, trying to help and feeling wretched must be 10 times worse.  

Good luck to you and your family for 2010 - it WILL get easier (I'm told).


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 28, 2009)

Awww thanks Vince, I know I shouldn't blame myself really. Thanks for your message of support. Hope you have a happy new year!! xxx


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2009)

Christmas is tough for everyone with diabetes, but especially for children on bimodal insulin. It's OK for those of us who use basal bolus insulin regime, which is more flexible. But, one day of poor blood sugars isn't too bad, so don't bear yourself up - or give any indication to your child that you think either / both of you have failed, bacause you haven't. 
It does get easier when the person with diabetes can have more input into cooking - although my partner is cooking tonight and we've just agreed on stir fry beef (joint cooked on Christmas Day) with veggies, black bean sauce & egg noodles. Not sure if that would appeal to your son?!?


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hya Copepod

It is very difficult esp xmas day as with J being on mixes the strict mealtimes didnt happen with us having a late xmas dinner.  Its been a bit crazy for the holidays so his b/s havent been the best esp with him going to different relatives as me and my partner still have to work fulltime over xmas. J told his nan that he didnt have to test before lunch as he doesn't at school,. Not his fault as this is what happens when hes at school haha. 

He does like noodles so i'm going to send him round yours for tea hahaha. thanks for your advise. xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Copepod
> 
> It is very difficult esp xmas day as with J being on mixes the strict mealtimes didnt happen with us having a late xmas dinner.  Its been a bit crazy for the holidays so his b/s havent been the best esp with him going to different relatives as me and my partner still have to work fulltime over xmas. J told his nan that he didnt have to test before lunch as he doesn't at school,. Not his fault as this is what happens when hes at school haha.
> 
> He does like noodles so i'm going to send him round yours for tea hahaha. thanks for your advise. xx



Hi Gem, I think you already know the reason for the problems, and it's certainly not your fault - it's the insulin regime. Do you know when you might get on basla/bolus regime? On a day when mealtimes are always abnormal like Christmas I would imagine it's pretty darned impossible to get things right. As Copepod says, don't feel you have failed, it's only one day and you don't ewant him to feel bad about it. Hope you get to change things soon!


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hya Northerner

Thanks for your reply. I have brought up the issue before and was told that Jacks consultant wanted all his patients to go on MDI. jack has another clininc appt in January so i'm going to bring up the issue again. its hard for a child to have strict mealtimes and snack times. Just hope my moaning at the next clinic appt brings out and outcome. fingers crossed. i do try to kkep my frustraiotns away form jack as I don't want him to feel bad esp on special days when Santa comes. 

gem x


----------



## am64 (Dec 28, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Northerner
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have brought up the issue before and was told that Jacks consultant wanted all his patients to go on MDI. jack has another clininc appt in January so i'm going to bring up the issue again. its hard for a child to have strict mealtimes and snack times. Just hope my moaning at the next clinic appt brings out and outcome. fingers crossed. i do try to kkep my frustraiotns away form jack as I don't want him to feel bad esp on special days when Santa comes.
> 
> gem x



cant offer much assistance as im T2, but i am a mum so im sending you a BIG HUG cos i bet your little one had a great time aswellx


----------



## jimmysmum (Dec 30, 2009)

Hiya

This was our 1st Xmas too (Jimmy only diagnosed at Beginning Nov) hes in full blown honeymoon phase and on Novarapid & Levemir at night and just before Xmas all his doses were lowered (because of honeymoon) and for 2 full days he had all normal levels, then came Xmas day and it all went crazy, by the time we opened our presents it was 10:45 and he had his breakfast and went off to play x box then it only seemed like he'd been up there playing and hour and he came down saying he was feeling 'hypoy' (as he puts it) and he was right, but the time was 1:25! and just gone in a flash! normally by this time he would have had breakfast, snack and lunch! Anyway he went on to have a total of 3 hypos on Xmas day, not bad ones but its still not nice and then us parents dont sleep because we worry, ive got some suitcases under my eyes lol.

Anyway just wanted to say your not alone xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Gemma,

Just wanted to second what the others have said - dealing with anything out of the normal routine on two injections a day is nigh on impossible, so please don't feel bad!  (I was on 2 injections a day from 11 months until my teens, I remember the regime & shudder!)  

I really hope you get some good support from your diabetic consultant when you see them next - don't be afraid of being a bit stroppy if you need to - (don't be fobbed off) after all, your kid's health should be everyone's focus!  Maybe you could see if there is a switched on diabetic nurse locally who wouldn't mind being at the end of a phone as & when your lad goes on to MDI to help ease the process?  I seem to recall a diabetic nurse local to us who mum could call when she needed a bit more help re doses etc.

Wishing you all the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## Copepod (Dec 31, 2009)

Gemma - Next time we have noodles, I'll try to remember to invite Jack. Very nice they were, too! Steak & mushroom pie, with lots of veggies, tonight, then quiet night with partner, cat and some films. 
Sounds like Jack's consultant will facilitate changing to MDI, which many of us find a very flexible regime. I have a slight feeling that some clinics prefer to start anyone with type 1 diabetes on twice daily injections, then change when asked - that's what happened to me, as a fit young 30 year old, but things have been so much better after those first few months. It might mean a few more blood tests, but worth it. Jack's right, there isn't much point testing at midday if school dinners are same time each day, and presumably roughly the same carbohydrate content? Anyway, good luck for his & your next appointment at clinic.


----------



## Mand (Dec 31, 2009)

Gemma, please do not beat yourself up over Xmas. My son started on 2 injections a day but we moved on to mdi after just 4 months and what a difference! We just found 2 injections a day too inflexible and so demanding. It was like we had our lives back to a large degree once he moved onto mdi. 

Keep your spirits up. You are doing a great job. Hang on in there, it will get better as you get more experience.

Happy New Year to you, J and your family.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hya am64, jimmysmum, twitchy, mand, copehead

happy new year to you all. Just wanted to say thanks for all your replys, I feel so much better that we weren't the only one's to have not good b/s over christmas. Im a bit of a worrier as i get told hahahaha.

Hope you all have a great 2010!!!

gem xxxx


----------



## Mand (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Gem! I hope the control is better when all the festivities are over. Do keep us posted on how you are getting on. x


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,
my son is on MDI and 'special' days are still difficult so I cant imagine how you could possible keep things stable on your regime while still allowing your son to have anything resembling a normal Christmas. Remember whatever you do even with all mealtimes exactly as they should be you cant (and wouldn't want to) control excitement levels! In my experience this has a huge bearing on blood results making them either sky high or drop to the floor. I was at my sisters wedding where at least 30% of the guests were doctors including a consultant endocrinologist and they all watched his rising blood sugars (hit 21 after dinner and that was with the biggest dose of novorapide he's ever had) with astonishment - think it was a learning experience for them all!


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hya Ruth

thanks for your reply. I agree with you about the excitement. We had our first party in Nov since Jacks diagnosis and his b/s remained high throughout and he was running around like a headless chicken (so to speak haha) and I was worrying about his being low and there wasnt a low in sight. x


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Our first Christmas with a diabetic daughter wasn't great either, but we didn't let it bother us.  F went up into the twenties too, and ended up needing Novorapid on Christmas Day, Boxing day and the next day too.  She seems to be regulating now, but I think Christmas coincided with a growth spurt too, so she's outgrown her insulin dose at exactly the wrong time.   

These things were sent to try us, but we get through.  Thank goodness F's DSNs are great, and the hospital's children's department are fantastic if we need extra advice.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hya Kei 

Thanks for your post. I think I was just thinking J was the only one to have crap b/s over crimbo, think I over fought it to be honest and we didn't let it bother our day. Looks like you had a worse time then me. 

I had to ring the childrens ward last night as Jacks b/s were 27.7. he had a unit of novorapid. At the moment we aren't doing corrections ourselfs we have to ring our DSN or hospital and they have been great. J has his next clinic appt in 3 weeks time and I have been writing down what food he is eating see if that helps with them not telling us to carb count or anything. How is your F getting along?


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Why are they telling you not to carb count?  That's one of the first things we were told to do, and it helps SO much in controlling F's blood sugars.  In fact, I'm not sure I could control her blood sugars properly if I didn't carb count!  We're not obsessive about it - counting every single point of a carb - but we do count roughly for each meal, and it means that we know she's taking in the right amount at every meal and snack and it's easier to keep the blood sugar under control.  Not perfect, but closer to right.

I've only just started doing the Novorapid corrections for F myself.  I like not having to phone the DSN every single time.  So far it's working out fairly well.

F is steadier now.  The DSN agreed that she needs a higher morning dose of her Mixtard now, so we have upped it to 13.5 (was 12.5).  Today's BMs were 5.6 and 9.8 so far.  Considering that she had chocolate biscuits for her morning snack, and hadn't done any exercise, that's fairly good.    I'm making sure she moves about a bit and drinks lots, and hopefully that should bring them down again by dinnertime.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hya Kei

Don't know why they haven't told us to carb count, Im going to be bringing all this up at J's next clininc appt in 3 weeks times. Ive started to write down what jack has for each meal and also tryed to write down in some of the g's of carbs so they can see what J is eating. It is very difficult to control things when we are just told to give him carbs and not say how much etc, its very difficult. B/S have been better than yesterday but still had 1 hypo and the rest have been double figures. At least we haven't reached 20+ today. J had stopped doing his own injections but he has done them both today, so he has had lots of praise. x


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done, J!  F has stopped doing her own injections too, but she has phases of doing them and not doing them, so I don't worry too much.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats really good that F does her own injections esp with F only being 6. you must be so porus of her!

gem x


----------

